# Eos Pics



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

*GALLERY*


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Eos Pics ([email protected])*


----------



## triggerlock (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Eos Pics (GTI017)*

yup... put me on the list... I want one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## randy (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Eos Pics (triggerlock)*

Seriously, VW's best looking car, BY FAR.


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Eos Pics (randy)*

that cars beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw16v88 (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Eos Pics ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Eos Pics ([email protected])*

It will be interesting to see if the US version sports the typical 4x4 look.


----------



## makenramen (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Eos Pics (argh32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *argh32* »_It will be interesting to see if the US version sports the typical 4x4 look.

i was wondering the same thing








it is a very beautiful car though..


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pics ([email protected])*

bloody amazing. i want one. seriousily, i give VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for this!


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pics (randy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randy* »_Seriously, VW's best looking car, BY FAR.
this car may have 16 years of technology inside and out on the corrado, but i think think the corrado beats it inside and out still imo, but of course im a corrado owner so i guess im jsut a little biased







cheers







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tone337 (May 2, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## BeowulfR32 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (Tone337)*

cool cool cool.


----------



## R32ManiaK (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (BeowulfR32)*

i wonder if Audi is going to release a similar car with more HP, i really hate the way VAG does that with most their models, Lets see a 300hp 3.6L AWD 6spd man Eos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i would sell your car for it


----------



## dansonepointeight (Jul 9, 2005)

out of the MKV's

i like the look/feel of this one the best


----------



## schnellmitklasse (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pics (argh32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *argh32* »_It will be interesting to see if the US version sports the typical 4x4 look.

I am seriously considering this car! I have a friend in Germany. I could just ask her to go to her local VW parts dealer or dealership and pick up the springs or something. I hate the USA 4x4 look. Is VWOA retarded or something? Not all Americans like 4x4s!


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Eos Pics (schnellmitklasse)*

my mom is trading my benz suv for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

My wife is first in line for one, now I just have to convince her to get the red interior if they bring it here.


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*

WOW first time I saw this, I really like the pics. But like others said I bet we will get the short end of the stick with the styling when it hits American shores. Prob no painted front or rear valances, crazy wheel gap and halogen headlighs. 
I sure hope that the car stays just like that when it hits our market because I know my wife would love one of those.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pics (randy)*

id say out of the current crop of new vws that are actually affordable for the average joe, the eos is the most german looking car...now if they an keep the price 20k or below for a starting price then we will be ok....but if vag screw up by sending to many well optioned cars for the initail sales like the mk5 then they will be ophucked


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Eos Pics (GTI017)*

very nice looking car


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Eos Pics (triggerlock)*

car is hot!


----------



## VWDREW (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Eos Pics (Mk4VeeDub)*

I love the look of this all new drop top VW, just dont like the high price tag its going to have, oh well, I guess I will end up going with the Cabriolet for my first drop top VW


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Eos Pics (VWDREW)*

is the price set for it yet?


----------



## polska16v (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Eos Pics (Pifiu)*

I thought someone said the price was starting at $30,000 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spinfunky (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pics (polska20v)*

For those who would like to download a cool MS PowerPoint VW EOS Image Presentation you can refrence the below link. It might be a little slugish as my upload on doteasy.com is not the fastest. (Free Hosting)
VW EOS PowerPoint 
Enjoy !!!









You must have a Microsoft Power Point installed in order to view this.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Eos Pics (randy)*

Yeah it looks ok better than any of there newer cars


_Modified by Toffeerado at 1:31 AM 9-16-2005_


----------



## thisonefoo (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pics ([email protected])*

It really looks like an A4 with a VW badge. Regardless, it's nice.


----------



## IdaClair (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pics ([email protected])*

EXCITING!!!! I showed it to my wife tonight. She looks at cars like I look at her ideas for curtains, but she said she really liked it even though she's not a car nut. Too bad they didn't put this rear end and roof profile on the newest itteration of the Jetta. I like the car top-up or top-down.
Question 1: How much of a premium are the dealerships going to charge for this car (remember the New Beetle?)
Question 2:







How reliable are the top mechanisms going to be? Any thoughts?


----------



## HOT04GLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pics (IdaClair)*

definitely the only nice mk5. can't wait until they come here so i can test drive one!!


----------



## D-Prest (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pics (HOT04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOT04GLI* »_definitely the only nice mk5.

I concur! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Eos Pics (IdaClair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IdaClair* »_Question 1: How much of a premium are the dealerships going to charge for this car (remember the New Beetle?)
Question 2:







How reliable are the top mechanisms going to be? Any thoughts?

1. vw promised 30k. so that means ad 5-10k on to that.
2. they will be reliable by vw's standards (whatever that may be).


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Eos Pics (1552)*

Spacers?


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: Eos Pics (argh32)*

Looks like an A4 cabriolet to me. I do like the VW styling on it though.


----------



## .:R TDI (Dec 27, 2005)

I'll take two


----------

